# Yosemite Installed a month ago



## Carl (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are a couple of shots of our quadrafire Yosemite. Installed a month or so ago and am getting used to it now. Very nice stove and our propane tank gauge has not declined since we have started burning it. Supposed to get warm the end of the week so our burn times will be nearing an end. Our old stove was a jotul 3 which we used for 18 years.


----------



## webbie (Apr 15, 2008)

Very Very Nice!


----------



## tutu_sue (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful stove and beautiful shots.  I have to ask what camera was used?


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you tried the open door burning feature? These iron clad steel box stoves are a functional combination. Cool castings and a welded firebox.


----------



## Carl (Apr 15, 2008)

tutu_sue said:
			
		

> Beautiful stove and beautiful shots.  I have to ask what camera was used?



Thanks, I used a canon markIIN taken in raw and process in lightroom and CS3. Just couldn't resist shooting the first light up.


----------



## Carl (Apr 15, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Have you tried the open door burning feature? These iron clad steel box stoves are a functional combination. Cool castings and a welded firebox.



Hi HighBeam. We haven't used the open door since we didn't get a screen with this one. Our open door fires are usually outside in the firepit.

We did have a screen for our F3 jotul and tried it a few times but mostly used for heat so the screen was kept under the stove in the holder provided for it and the doors are closed except to load.


----------



## Carl (Apr 15, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Very Very Nice!



Thank you Craig. I see lots of nice pictures and stoves here so wanted to include mine. I have a website and automatically frame and copyright them out of habit and hope you didn't mind.

Should have looked this site over and its advertisers before purchasing. I see another stove I think I like better but will have to wait a year or so to see how this one works out.  :red:


----------



## fossil (Apr 16, 2008)

Carl, that's a mighty fine looking stove (nice photos, too)...I'm intrigued by the stove setting, it looks beautiful.  Would like to see a wider shot of the whole stove/hearth set-up.  Is that 8" stovepipe?  I thought the general trend in the industry was going to 6"...or is yours double-wall from the stove on up?  Rick


----------



## Carl (Apr 16, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Carl, that's a mighty fine looking stove (nice photos, too)...I'm intrigued by the stove setting, it looks beautiful.  Would like to see a wider shot of the whole stove/hearth set-up.  Is that 8" stovepipe?  I thought the general trend in the industry was going to 6"...or is yours double-wall from the stove on up?  Rick



Thank you Fossil. I didn't take a shot of the whole hearth to make it pretty.  

I built this hearth about 25 years ago using cement board and real slate. The back wall is Z brick spaced out from the real wall so there is air flow between them. I left some of the mortar lines open on the bottom and top of the Zbrick to let air circulate. Don't know if Zbrick is ok with todays codes but it was fine when this was built so fine with me. I have built a large water tank I can put behind the stove which I now dug out since we are burning it on a regular basic to help add moisture to the air. It is on three legs and 6 inches thick and about 36 inches wide by 40 inches tall painted black. The hearth is 4 feet by 8 feet. It extends 20+ inches on the side of the second door with the rest on the other side. I have a built in wood box on that side and an ash bucket so didn't want to include those in the picture. The stove back is 10 inches from the back wall which makes it ok even for a flamable wall with the heat sheald of the stove. The stove pipe is 6 inch.

My only nit is that the stove door is only 16 inches from the front of the hearth. Legal than and may be now because the stove manufacture instructins state 16 inches for US and 18 for Canada. In any event when we redo the flooring I will add a row of tile in front of the step up hearth for good measure. We have had now problems with this installation for the years it has been here and seen lots of different stoves.

We don't use the woodbox anymore. It will hold a weeks worth of wood and bugs. The bugs are why we quit using it and now only bring in what we put in the stove.


----------



## mfetcho (Dec 10, 2008)

Does your stove door lift up if you turn the handle too much?  Do you have any air control issues?


----------



## smokinj (Dec 10, 2008)

Has the doulbe WOW WOW factor!(make a nice x-mass card)


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice!
Looks great. 
Awesome photography.

Brad


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 11, 2008)

One of the prettiest stoves I've seen...nice job on the everything else too Carl.


----------



## Prada (Dec 11, 2008)

I am just so in love with that. It looks great. Beautiful photography too!


----------

